# MSNBC Host Snaps in Heated Segment: What in the World Is Riskier Than Being a Poor P



## Freewill (Sep 3, 2012)

The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.

MSNBC Host Snaps in Heated Segment: What in the World Is Riskier Than Being a Poor Person in America?

MSNBC Host Melissa Harris-Perry: What is Riskier Than Being a Poor Person in America? | Video | TheBlaze.com

What is riskier than living poor in America?  Seriously!  What in the world is riskier than being a poor person in America?  I live in a neighborhood where people are shot on my street corner.  I live in a neighborhood where people have to figure out how to get their kid into school because maybe it will be a good school and maybe it wont.  I am sick of the idea that being wealthy is risky.  No! Being poor is what is risky!


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 3, 2012)

.

If you're going to be poor, this is a pretty good place to do it.

Ideological zealotry makes people say the zaniest things.  And I think they actually believe it.

.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

I love this woman.

Being wealthy is NOT a risky thing to be in America.

She is spot on


----------



## zeke (Sep 3, 2012)

Is there a point to this? You don't think it is risky being poor in America I guess? Then why in the hell are so many guns needed? Why are all those people dead in Chicago? Why is Newark so dangerous?

What are you trying to say?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

That she is!


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I love this woman.
> 
> Being wealthy is NOT a risky thing to be in America.
> 
> She is spot on



You want your gubmint to make life fair.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

the right likes topretend the wealthy are so put upon in this country.

they cry great big crockadile tears fro them daily.


then they call poor people lazy.


fucking class warfare assholes


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I love this woman.
> ...



dear fucking pig feces man.

that is what this government was founded for


----------



## Freewill (Sep 3, 2012)

zeke said:


> Is there a point to this? You don't think it is risky being poor in America I guess? Then why in the hell are so many guns needed? Why are all those people dead in Chicago? Why is Newark so dangerous?
> 
> What are you trying to say?



Guns don' t kill middle class people?

Ask yourself, where would you rather be poor.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



LOL

Even your heartthrob Karl Marx didn't really believe that.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> the right likes topretend the wealthy are so put upon in this country.
> 
> they cry great big crockadile tears fro them daily.
> 
> ...



Right you are!  Then, they TRY and blame the poor for creating the class warfare, and some idiots buy it hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



No it was not, it was for the general protection of the people.  That said, the government should insure fair opportunity there is no way they can offer fairness.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




Yikes

.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the right likes topretend the wealthy are so put upon in this country.
> ...



No one is blaming the poor for creating class warfare, we are blaming talking heads like the one in the OP and people like Obama.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

so you claim the founders didnt find it unFAIR that they were taxed yet had no say in their government?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



  I see the braindead peanut gallery is still alive and not so well.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 3, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Scary right?


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> so you claim the founders didnt find is unFAIR that they were taxed yet had no say in their government?





You have just proved yourself to be a complete idiot on the matter.

Why should we thread with you?


----------



## ba1614 (Sep 3, 2012)

I had some fuckin' idiot red faced and spittin' mad trying to make an argument to me that because he was poor all he could afford to do was smoke, (cigarettes and weed), and drink.
 Oddly enough. the 50 something yr/old blamed Mr Bush for his place in life. That's one thing obama has done I suppose, is give failures a perceived excuse for their failing.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

Laws and government are set up to create a fairer playing field in every  case they are democratic


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > so you claim the founders didnt find is unFAIR that they were taxed yet had no say in their government?
> ...



No I just shut your dumb ass down


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> i had some fuckin' idiot red faced and spittin' mad trying to make an argument to me that because he was poor all he could afford to do was smoke, (cigarettes and weed), and drink.
> Oddly enough. The 50 something yr/old blamed mr bush for his place in life. That's one thing obama has done i suppose, is give failures a perceived excuse for their failing.



bs


----------



## Freewill (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> so you claim the founders didnt find it unFAIR that they were taxed yet had no say in their government?



So, you are saying it is unfair for someone to have a vote that does not pay taxes?  Your example support what I said.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> I had some fuckin' idiot red faced and spittin' mad trying to make an argument to me that because he was poor all he could afford to do was smoke, (cigarettes and weed), and drink.
> Oddly enough. the 50 something yr/old blamed Mr Bush for his place in life. That's one thing obama has done I suppose, is give failures a perceived excuse for their failing.



says some internets poster


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...





We now have multiple generations of dependent Libtards who have been told and have come to expect that government exists to make life fair for them.


Beats workin, they figure!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > so you claim the founders didnt find it unFAIR that they were taxed yet had no say in their government?
> ...



Nope I am not saying that you lying sack of shit


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

...and these guys and/or gals expect to be taken serious


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

The founders revolted against teh monarchy because they felt they were unfairly treated by that government.

go ahead you assholes and claim that is not true.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Then why did the founders turn against the king?


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> 
> MSNBC Host Snaps in Heated Segment: What in the World Is Riskier Than Being a Poor Person in America?
> 
> ...



This "Harris-Perry" race baiter is a fucking fraud and a liar. She's the latest poster child for the left. She also worked the Sharpton campaign in 2004. Disregard her irrelevant stupidity.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Beings like you are thee problem in this nation.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




Honestly, I wouldn't know how to even respond to that.

.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

Did they think the king was TOO FAIR?


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Beings like you are thee problem in this nation.



I don't believe in handouts either, asswipe. Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

see what you assholes do?


you get your clock cleaned by the facts an pretend it didnt happen.

This is why your party is SO failed and cant get anything right.

You lie to yourselves about facts all day long


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> ...



There is no denying it.  It's as obvious as the day is long, and no bait is needed.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

American Revolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The American Revolution was the political upheaval during the last half of the 18th century in which thirteen colonies in North America joined together to break free from the British Empire, combining to become the United States of America. They first rejected the authority of the Parliament of Great Britain to govern them from overseas without representation, and then expelled all royal officials. By 1774, each colony had established a Provincial Congress, or an equivalent governmental institution, to govern itself, but still within the empire. The British responded by sending combat troops to re-impose direct rule. Through the Second Continental Congress, the Americans managed the armed conflict against the British known as the American Revolutionary War (also: American War of Independence, 1775&#8211;83).


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Beings like you are thee problem in this nation.
> ...



Yup!


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Not enough foodstamps and Obamaphones?


LOL


----------



## zeke (Sep 3, 2012)

Back to the "poor people aren't paying taxes" cry. You know how that came about don't you? Rethugs had to give up something to Dems when the rethugs were wanting more and more tax cuts for the ultra rich. 

Fuking rethugs made it possible for so many to get away with paying no federal income tax. Just so there richy rich friends could get by paying less taxes. And now they want to cry about it. (it's called compromise. Benefitted richy rich Dems also. Bet that pisses you off)

It is ok for the ultra rich to pay less and less taxes as a percentage of income, but let a poor person slide by with no real tax obligation and it becomes a crime.

Don't you all know that the ultra rich control so much of Americas wealth that they pay 50% of the taxes. And you think that's "fair"?


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...




Of course you do.  You have been told all your life that it is good for you to leach off of others.

Afterall, gubmint exists to make your life fair!

LOL


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

So now the right is going to attck the word "Fair" as a bad word that means bad things?

You tried to to it with the word democracy.

you did do it with the word liberal already.


I think the game is up on you trying to redefine words.

your tactics have been outed


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Actually, it's not enough jobs, OR jobs that actually pay a livable wage.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey Poop Splat... 

Real quick..

Does government exist to make life fair?



LOL


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

does government exsist to make life unfair?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> So now the right is going to attck the word "Fair" as a bad word that means bad things?
> 
> You tried to to it with the word democracy.
> 
> ...



Obama and/or the left could come out in favor of oxygen and these con-loving lemmings would find fault in it.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




The Founders turned against the King because of not enough jobs?

Are you still methed out from last night?


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You want a job - talk to Obama, asswipe... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxaT19rQ-Do]3 Years Of Obama&#39;s Job Promises, Promises - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



I'd rather talk to Obama than the con fools or the 1% elite they support.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> I'd rather talk to Obama than the con fools or the 1% elite they support.



How can you talk to Obama with your tongue up inside his ass 24/7 ?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



You REALLY expect me to buy that knee-deep bs?  I suggest you go back to elementary school and give it another try
.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather talk to Obama than the con fools or the 1% elite they support.
> ...



Are you enjoying being clueless and bringing nothing to the thread but hate and personal attacks based on nothing?


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



No, I expect you to not post while stoned.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



Thoroughly


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



You must lead a disturbing life, if that's what you want to call it.  You do realize your renting out space in that noodle of yours to ignorance don't ya?


----------



## ba1614 (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Laws and government are set up to create a fairer playing field in every  case they are democratic



Well there's your problem, you don't even know what government is for.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Laws and government are set up to create a fairer playing field in every  case they are democratic
> ...



....and you do!?!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



he is an absolutely worthless human being to any adult discussion.

I never put anyone on ignore.

I have chosen to never answer this particular poster EVER.

I read him if its part of the converstation but NEVER answer him.

he goes away and hes someone elses problem when  I do that.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



You're a fucking lair.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> 
> MSNBC Host Snaps in Heated Segment: &#8216;What in the World Is Riskier Than Being a Poor Person in America?&#8217;
> 
> ...



Drug addiction and those fighting for their share of the illegal drug market is the major cause of shootings in the US.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I love this woman.
> 
> Being wealthy is NOT a risky thing to be in America.
> 
> She is spot on



What's going on with all the anger over at MSNBC?
You got Chris Mathews and now this whack job going off on the guests.
This lady says we need to build safety nets for the poor...
Are you kidding me...We don't take care of the poor now.
What a bunch of bullshit...

Oh I guess we need to spend more...that's the answer.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 3, 2012)

Why don't we just take all the money away from the rich and just 
take everything from them and give it away.

Then what?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



I made my point and that is all the time I will waste on him and anyone like him.  Total waste of time and I have no time to waste, or space in my head for worthless tripe spewed by those who spew it.  I find it funny he felt the need to subtract from my reputation as if it matters or something.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> 
> MSNBC Host Snaps in Heated Segment: What in the World Is Riskier Than Being a Poor Person in America?
> 
> ...



It's just a hate filled, race baiting hate fest against Republicans, what else do you expect from MSNBC. Hell we're not supposed to say Hold the Fort anymore.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> I made my point and that is all the time I will waste on him and anyone like him.  Total waste of time and I have no time to waste, or space in my head for worthless tripe spewed by those who spew it.



Tissue?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Why don't we just take all the money away from the rich and just
> take everything from them and give it away.
> 
> Then what?



Wow, from one extreme to the next.  It's hard to keep up with some of this wild bs!


----------



## Freewill (Sep 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> ...



After thinking about it, who is saying that the rich are at more risk?  Now I will say that to start business takes money and there is risk so it is logical that the rich take more risks but that is by choice.  So her whole tirade is based on BS, just like most things liberal.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Because the King taxed them in order to provide perks for his preferred minority. Nothing really all that different now other than it's a different minority being shown the favoritism.
It's no more "fair". It's just that this minority isn't a privileged few with royal blood, it is 47% of the voters.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 3, 2012)

Let's take a poor person from another country
who lives in a tin shack with no running water
and who has to eat road kill to survive and bring
them here to a "poor" persons home.

Give me a break....


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 3, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Laws and government are set up to create a fairer playing field in every  case they are democratic
> ...



Where my Obama money at?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



The only risk the wealthy 1% take is risk with other people's $, not their own.  How much did your 401k lose?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



You mean the voters who are not going to have the means to vote this election, which primarily vote democratic?  What is democratic about taking ones right to vote away?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Let's take a poor person from another country
> who lives in a tin shack with no running water
> and who has to eat road kill to survive and bring
> them here to a "poor" persons home.
> ...



Why worry about another country when we have plenty of problems here in this country that was brought on by the 1% elite, BUT being blamed on the poor and middle class?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



is voting designed to make government operations more fair?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

hahahahahahahahah


you cant answer that one can you


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



....and there you have it.......stupidity at its finest.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

this just in


Black person plays race card


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 3, 2012)

zeke said:


> Is there a point to this? You don't think it is risky being poor in America I guess?



Different risk than speculative investment and effort.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I love this woman.
> ...



Bammy is flaming out and they are going out of their "collective" minds.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> this just in
> 
> 
> Black person plays race card



If the whites can why not the blacks, or browns, or....etc.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > this just in
> ...



Fact is Bammy is as white as he is black....and he has huge ears for a white guy.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > this just in
> ...



 a link that whites play race card and it works


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



No one wants to take the vote away from anyone who has the legal right to vote. All we ask is that you show that you are, in fact eligible.
As far as voter ID laws hurting Democrats.... Do democrats have a lock on poverty in this country? Why are they less able to procure a photo ID?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Let's take a poor person from another country
> ...



How did the 1% elite make you poor? You do realize that without that 1%, you would be poorer, don't you?


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We have to show photo ID to buy liquor, get on a plane, to buy Sudafed....but it is an infringement to make someone show it to vote....there in no intelligent life on the Left.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

and you are ignoring the facts so you can say that stupid shit


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



the republican party platform for the last 30 years


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



also to get into Eric Holder's DOJ


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



You have to show ID to get social security and welfare.   ID is required to get food stamps.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Yes it is. It is not, however designed to favor one class over another simply because they have more votes. We are a Constitutional Republic specifically to be fair to all classes.


----------



## Sinjorri (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



getting drugs is easier than some legal medication,  but they freak out for voting.   go fig.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

You want to talk about what the right did to the DOJ under Bush?


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



link ?????


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> hahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> you cant answer that one can you



Sorry fool. I'm reading posts as I go along, not specifically looking for your vapid posts. I'll catch up in a bit. OK?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAGH


dear idiot voting does just that.

If there are more people in one class than another that class gets the majority of representation.

That is how it is designed


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> and you are ignoring the facts so you can say that stupid shit



There are no facts to support your contention that Gov was founded to make your life "fair".

That is blatantly stupid.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

It was designed to make the system fairer for the majority of people


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > and you are ignoring the facts so you can say that stupid shit
> ...



then in your own words tell us why the founders revolted against the king


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The ideal world in TMs eyes
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7mftzcZfJ0&feature=related]2081 Universal Absurdity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Let's start here sweetie.

Tell me two things......

1) What is your definition of fair
2) Tell me what context you would use it in.....

We can go from there, answer carefully


----------



## Meister (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the right likes topretend the wealthy are so put upon in this country.
> ...



Not very smart are you?  The conservatives blame the president for creating class warfare.

I think you bought it hook, line, and sinker, dude.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> and you are ignoring the facts so you can say that stupid shit



Thanks for the laugh, oh queen of stupid shit.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> It was designed to make the system fairer for the majority of people



but that leaves out your victims of racist white people.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

Democracy


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > It was designed to make the system fairer for the majority of people
> ...



this makes no sense , try again


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Call it what you will but it still accounts for a poll tax on those with very little means to begin with.  Read my sig below, that is my belief not just a slogan!

btw thanks for the thumbs down on my rep - again  Big whoop!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


You're forgetting about that pesky Constitution, as usual. Gets in your way all the time, doesn't it?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

Meister said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...





and your a fucking idiot.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



It's called hoarding.  Heck they even made "un-reality sitcoms" out of hoarding.

How's that?  Please explain!  How exactly did those who became rich become rich?  Selling junk?  Selling scams...er....services?  Inheritance!?!


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 3, 2012)

If the founders had wanted to create a government that was fair, instead of one of opportunity, they would have provided for it.   They did not.  They created no welfare state.  The term general welfare was the general welfare of the states, no one got a check every month.   They didn't give government provided medical care or education.   obama addressed the unfairness in the Constitution by saying it was fatally flawed.  While the Bill of Rights says what the government may not do, there was no provision of what the government must do for you.   That's what he intends to change.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Democracy



Constitutional Republic


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Actually, when i consider your posts overall, YOU are the one who has forgotten about the Constitution.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



your left leaning ( bell curve)  brain doessn't comprehend? What a surprise


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...


It's not a poll tax. ID is required for just about any interaction a person might have with government, the financial industry, health care, or travel. What is so damned difficult to find that same ID card you used to sign up for welfare and go to the bank to cash it and carry it with you to the polls?

And your very welcome for the neg rep. You deserved it. (and likely will again soon)


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> If the founders had wanted to create a government that was fair, instead of one of opportunity, they would have provided for it.   They did not.  They created no welfare state.  The term general welfare was the general welfare of the states, no one got a check every month.   They didn't give government provided medical care or education.   obama addressed the unfairness in the Constitution by saying it was fatally flawed.  While the Bill of Rights says what the government may not do, there was no provision of what the government must do for you.   That's what he intends to change.



Right you are by stating "they" did not create a welfare state.  The current oligarchy did.  Which is EXACTLY  why mega-corp's and the 1% get subsidies, tax breaks, etc, etc, etc, and it dwarfs what is being spent on the poor.  That would also be the poor the mega-corp's "they" themselves created.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



*Classic!!!​*


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 3, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



make some fucking sense for a change you brain addled con.

Clairify what you are saying asshole


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> If the founders had wanted to create a government that was fair, instead of one of opportunity, they would have provided for it.   They did not.  They created no welfare state.  The term general welfare was the general welfare of the states, no one got a check every month.   They didn't give government provided medical care or education.   obama addressed the unfairness in the Constitution by saying it was fatally flawed.  While the Bill of Rights says what the government may not do, there was no provision of what the government must do for you.   That's what he intends to change.



What you don't seem to get is this:

When a vast majority of our country is working full time jobs and can barely afford to live in it....That DOES involve the General Welfare of the country. When Health insurance for a family costs on average of $12k/year....THAT effects the General Welfare of the Country. When millions of family sustaining jobs get outsourced and those people are forced into shitty jobs with little to no benefits....THAT effects the General Welfare of this country. When the people who made a fortune outsourcing those jobs turn around and invest those profits outside of the country, creating a double whammy back here at home, THAT effects the General Welfare of this country.

Use your heads people.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I'm saying that you contradicted yourself and you are too stupid to realize it


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It is a poll tax!!  Where does it state in the Constitution one needs an ID to vote?

Again big whoop on the rep crap.  I could care less, and it won't stop me from posting truth and facts.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the founders had wanted to create a government that was fair, instead of one of opportunity, they would have provided for it.   They did not.  They created no welfare state.  The term general welfare was the general welfare of the states, no one got a check every month.   They didn't give government provided medical care or education.   obama addressed the unfairness in the Constitution by saying it was fatally flawed.  While the Bill of Rights says what the government may not do, there was no provision of what the government must do for you.   That's what he intends to change.
> ...




I'll agree and add...


it's not just greed at the top.

there are too many people riding in the cart.More need to help pull the cart.

the woking class is getting a royal hosing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



Do you actually believe there is a finite amount of wealth? Wealth is the intrinsic value of tangible assets. Take a pile of steel, plastic and rubber worth $500 and build a car, and you've created more wealth. It happens every day and the people who create a product get "wealthy".
I see you have a Ford truck. I figure you traded some money you or someone else earned for it. Your truck is wealth, ergo, you are wealthy. Now give 40% of it to me, you greedy SOB.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Examples?

By the way. Thanks. I had forgotten about the couple hundred copies of the Constitution I carry around in my truck. I haven't read one in over a month.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



None of that matters when the game is rigged by those with more than they will ever need, AND they (1% MINORITY) collectively own what was once "We The People's" gov.


----------



## lukelk (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a point to this? You don't think it is risky being poor in America I guess? Then why in the hell are so many guns needed? Why are all those people dead in Chicago? Why is Newark so dangerous?
> ...



Canada, France, UK, Sweden just to name a  few. if you are truly poor in the united states you might as well live in a 3rd world country.


----------



## regent (Sep 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> If the founders had wanted to create a government that was fair, instead of one of opportunity, they would have provided for it.   They did not.  They created no welfare state.  The term general welfare was the general welfare of the states, no one got a check every month.   They didn't give government provided medical care or education.   obama addressed the unfairness in the Constitution by saying it was fatally flawed.  While the Bill of Rights says what the government may not do, there was no provision of what the government must do for you.   That's what he intends to change.



Generally we use the Declaration as to why the present day America was created, and we use the Constitution as the means to carry out the reasons for that creation. If that's true, what is the purpose of this country? Were the people a consideration in both documents? 
America has always had welfare, how it was carried out changed with time and circumstances, but welfare was there. 
The framers gave us a loose document, the Constitution, to use within its framework. The framers also knew that things change with time and so the nation would change; they created a document that we could change by interpretaton and amendments, and we have changed it hundreds if not thousands of times.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



Where does it say in the Constitution that I must carry an ID to possess a concealed weapon?
Would you want a potentially mentally unstable, violent felon to carry a concealed weapon without being able to prove he had met the qualifications?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



What is a democracy to you?  One where you and people who view things more in line with your beliefs should rule, OR one where there are two or more party's/philosophy's that need to meet in the middle i.e. compromise?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I can go to several con run states and purchase unlimited guns at any flea market and not show one id let alone a foid.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the founders had wanted to create a government that was fair, instead of one of opportunity, they would have provided for it.   They did not.  They created no welfare state.  The term general welfare was the general welfare of the states, no one got a check every month.   They didn't give government provided medical care or education.   obama addressed the unfairness in the Constitution by saying it was fatally flawed.  While the Bill of Rights says what the government may not do, there was no provision of what the government must do for you.   That's what he intends to change.
> ...



Then you believe what obama says is reasonable.  There should be a bill of rights stipulating what the government must do for you.  But, there was no such thing at this country's founding.  Companies move out of the country because they cannot exist in this country mostly because government regulations make existence in this country impossible or prohibitively expensive.   Because unions have been vampires and drained the company dry.   

Life is not fair.  It is not up to the government to adjust everyone's life to make it fair.   Fairness and freedom are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Oh but it is!  Thing is this gov we've had since Reagan, maybe before, is run by a minority 1%, of course you....or.....they think that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...


How does the 1% own the government? Yes they spend money to influence people to vote in a way that would benefit them, but are you so unsure of your politics that you might be influenced by a campaign ad?
In the end, the wealthy 1% only have one vote each, while the 47% of people who pay no income tax have a great financial advantage to ignore the message of the wealthy. I guess you're saying you are easily swayed by a flashy ad campaign?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



Compromising with a Liberal???

Example:
Liberal walks up to a Conservative and says, " I'm going to shoot you in the head."

Conservative says, "I'd prefer you don't shoot me at all."

The Liberal stabs the Conservative in the heart.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I just love how you conveniently changed the subject when cornered on the ID convo.  Yup, people who are not being educated or don't have access to the internet or other means to research and check to see if the rich are lying, misleading, etc. with the millions they are spending behind the scenes to sway public opinion.

Please explain why the poor should pay one more tax if already POOR and/or making $10k/yr or less?  After all, there is only one tax the poor don't pay and that is income tax on their measly income.  They pay all the others.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Hilarious!  Still didn't answer the big question.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...


Try answering my question, not dodging with irrelevant bullshit.
What happens if you are found to be carrying a concealed weapon without your state issued photo ID? Will you be allowed to continue carrying the weapon?


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Irrelevant?  No, that is reality, you must be confused - again.

What miniscule voter fraud is this bs designed to stop?

Sorry, but your "IF" story doesn't cut it.  If you want to be unreasonable, I'm surely allowed to do the same eh!?!


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 3, 2012)

As long as were on the subject of felon's, what makes you and many so sure romney's not a tax evading felon?  I'm still waiting to see the tax returns he's HIDING.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



What??? You changed the conversation to the 1%, you fool. (See the red text above)

Please explain why the rich should pay more. 
Let's take a hypothetical poor family in say, NYC. They have 5 kids in public school at 12 grand each, rent and utility subsidies of $1,200/month, food stamps and WIC for another $500/month, Medicaid that paid for the birth of all the children plus any other care they might require. Lets call that another $500/month. What do we have there? Over 80 grand a year and they pay virtually nothing into the system, in fact they likely get Earned Income Tax Credits.
Now take a 60 year old guy with 2 grown children with good jobs. He makes 10 million a year. He has no children in the public school system, owns his own home, pays his own utilities, buys his own food and has a private medical insurance policy. He pays easily a quarter million/year to the tax man, but you think he's not paying enough?
See you in 47 hours, fool!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



A democracy is mob rule. That is why we have a Constitutional Republic. Should I send you a copy of the Constitution so you can discuss it intelligently?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> As long as were on the subject of felon's, what makes you and many so sure romney's not a tax evading felon?  I'm still waiting to see the tax returns he's HIDING.



the IRS knows, and that's who needs to know.. don'tyaknow?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



It is reality, but still irrelevant to my question. Should I package a dictionary with the Constitution?

The truth is, no one knows how much fraud voter ID will prevent, because there is no way to tell how much there is now. Let's say I recently moved from Florida and am now registered to vote in Alabama. What is to prevent me from voting both places. I am still registered to vote in Florida, by the way.
I also happen to know that my father is registered to vote in 2 cities in Connecticut, Although he was a life long Democrat, I'm certain he would not complain if I was to walk into either or both of his polling places and cast my vote for Mitt Romney.

You're OK with that? Or are you only OK with Democrats voting in place of dead people or voting multiple times?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> As long as were on the subject of felon's, what makes you and many so sure romney's not a tax evading felon?  I'm still waiting to see the tax returns he's HIDING.



I'm certain that the IRS would have prosecuted him long before now if he had evaded taxes.

He is not required to provide any more financial information than he already has, but you knew that already, didn't you?


----------



## Meister (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> As long as were on the subject of felon's, what makes you and many so sure romney's not a tax evading felon?  I'm still waiting to see the tax returns he's HIDING.



The IRS would be on him like white on rice if Mitt was a "tax evading felon". 

Again, it's that "hook, line, and sinker" thing with you, isn't it?


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> so you claim the founders didnt find it unFAIR that they were taxed yet had no say in their government?



Truthie, , Your "precious" poor people have just as much say in government (one vote each) that I do, yet they pay NO taxes while receiving the benefits of taxes levied on others, who actually contribute something of value. Now from the perspective of those of us who actually WORK to earn what we have, there is no difference between paying taxes to enrich a king, and paying taxes to allow your party to BUY the votes of its loser, parasitic constituents, whose contribution to society is exactly NOTHING!  All they do, is breed illegitimate offspring, abuse drug/alcohol, commit crimes, foul their own nest, and of course, vote democrat (the last of which makes them the mortal enemy of every American who dares achieve more than the rest of the herd). I DON'T love my enemies, Truthie, I DESPISE THEM!


----------



## Meister (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



In your own words, TM, could you expound on how the president hasn't been the culprit in dividing America.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 3, 2012)

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


In *you're* own words, TM, could you expound on how the president hasn't been the culprit in dividing America?
Fixed it for you.


----------



## Meister (Sep 3, 2012)

ernie s. said:


> meister said:
> 
> 
> > truthmatters said:
> ...



*lair!*


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> so you claim the founders didnt find it unFAIR that they were taxed yet had no say in their government?



So the founders had no say in the goverment they created?


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 3, 2012)

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Obama called people like me "the enemy"-the only honest thing he has EVER said! Given that, I want all the liberals here tell me why I should support my declared  ENEMY, or any person or group allied with or supporting that enemy? As I see it, I have NOTHING to gain, and EVERYTHING to lose by that, while I have EVERYTHING to gain and NOTHING to lose by opposing anything and everything that helps my ENEMY, or those allied with that enemy. You liberals turned this into a political war, and by God, I for one intend to fight it as a war by political means-NO SURRENDER, NO NEGOTIATIONS, NO COMPROMISE, and NO QUARTER! I fully intend to BREAK the Left, or die trying, and whatever I can legally do to that end, I WILL DO!


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The reason that there are so many people "riding the cart" as you say....is specifically because of the things I mentioned. You do realize that most of the people receiving government assistance are people who are working, right? The get some food stamp assistance and/or Medicaid....perhaps a housing subsidy. The folks that you are most concerned about is the people who totally rely on the Welfare system for survival.....of which most of them are either people temporarily down on their luck or are the physically and/or mentally handicapped. So let's eliminate those out of the equation, just for the sake of argument.

So, now we are down to what probably accounts for 2-3% of our population(if that).

You know, a common misconception that Conservatives make when talking to a "liberal" is that they think we want government to take care of us.....No, what we want is for our job creators to stop "creating" shitty jobs where they get all the benefit of someone else working to make money for them only to have those employees struggle to survive, create family sustaining jobs that help the workers,invests in the country and our economy and will benefit they themselves in the long run....and if they are unwilling to trickle down like Reagan's original plan stated...Then we are OK with government using those job creators' funds to help do it for them. Whichever gets it done.

The truth of the matter is this....The right uses words like Communism and Socialism way too loosely......But, if we keep ignoring the masses who are struggling and pandering to our wealthy, The TRUE Communists will have a large sympathetic audience....and that's something none of us want.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 3, 2012)

Why does society tolerate a condition where "people are shot on the street corner"? Maybe it's a lie. Maybe it's an exaggerated political statement designed to funnel more federal dollars to poverty pimps. Maybe the people who live in those conditions prefer it to an uncomfortable police presence. Street junkie Rodney King was beaten by police after he led them on a dangerous high speed chase across town that endangered "people on the street corner" and 55 people were murdered in a riot that illustrated the people's (and the media's) solidarity with a criminal.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I repeat sweet cheeks......

*Tell me two things......

1) What is your definition of fair
2) Tell me what context you would use it in.....

We can go from there, answer carefully  *


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 3, 2012)

Ohhh goodie! Let's talk about race riots that happened 25 years ago! That's totally relevant to the conversation.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 3, 2012)

Try being poor in.
Somalia
Sudan
Yemen
Rwanda
Ethiopia
To name but a few.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



What you want, is NOT "equality of opportunity" (you already have that), but "equality of result", which is Socialism, or as I call it, "Communism Lite".  No, no, and HELL NO! If that means we have a communist revolt, so be it; when it's all over, we will have finished communism and its fellow travelers in this nation forever!


----------



## Sinjorri (Sep 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Ohhh goodie! Let's talk about race riots that happened 25 years ago! That's totally relevant to the conversation.



lets talk about obamas record?


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 3, 2012)

Sinjorri said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh goodie! Let's talk about race riots that happened 25 years ago! That's totally relevant to the conversation.
> ...


That would be a welcome change.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Try being poor in.
> Somalia
> Sudan
> Yemen
> ...



yep, and you won't be happy till our poor reach those levels.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



No...what you want is an aristocracy where 1% of the nation rules the rest....all for a MINISCULE chance to be one of them. BTW,  there is NOT equal opportunity in this country. Schools with a high tax revenue have the best tools of the trade, attract the best instructors, and have parents who tend to have stable jobs with normal work hours....all creating a fairly safe, stable environment in whit h kids can thrive.....That's not even getting into the upper crust and their boarding schools, private tutors and social connections that they make that helps them throughout their lives.

To think that opportunities are "equal" in this country is just right wing kool aid.

EDIT: The ridiculous assumption that you make is that you think I am looking forward to some Communistic overthrow of our country....not even close. But, I fear that as more and more people find it harder and harder to live in this ever more expensive country, it's going to seem like a reasonable option to many who have nothing to lose. If that happens, you can have all the false bravado you want...but if it's something a large majority of people decide they want....there will be little to nothing you can do about it.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Try being poor in.
> ...



you import 30 million poor people from Mexico and you call that "someone else's fault"  


fucking idiot.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Try being poor in.
> ...



nice how you put words in other's mouths isn't it? 

stupid yinzer


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I imported them? When did I do that? Did I at least get a finder's fee?


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Certainly seems it....let's see...employers should be able to pay as little as possible, they shouldn't have to pay hardly anything in taxes, Social programs should be virtually eliminated and it doesn't matter if working people can't afford to raise a family. Seems to me your side wants our poor to be much poorer than they are.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



those mexicans are gonna put your unions outta business, you should be very careful whose votes you're buying.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



project much there yinzer?


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



yinzer? I love the Pittsburgh Steelers....But I'm not from the City....I live in a small rural area about 4.5 hours away.

And no, it's not a projection....it's a logical conclusion based on what I read every fucking day on here.


----------



## Avorysuds (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I love this woman.
> 
> Being wealthy is NOT a risky thing to be in America.
> 
> She is spot on



Yes because only poor people get shot... 

Shocking, a stupid person loves stupid people.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Try being poor in.
> ...


Very stupid response.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



really?


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


Yes unless you can show something that proves the poor in this Country reaching the levels of those in the countries I listed in my previous post will make me happy your response was and still is very stupid.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

The poor of the World "wish" they were the poor of the US.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



well...like I said...the desire of you guys to do away with Social programs, abolishing the already anemic minimum wage, the complete lack of accountability that you guys embrace in regards to the unethical activities if the business and banking sectors. Combine all that stuff and bring it to your wet dream of a fruition....and what exactly do you think will result? Prosperity for the poor?

Your ideology is a thousand timed more stupid than my response.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

*well...like I said...the desire of you guys to do away with Social programs, abolishing the already anemic minimum wage, the complete lack of accountability that you guys embrace in regards to the unethical activities if the business and banking sectors. Combine all that stuff and bring it to your wet dream of a fruition....and what exactly do you think will result? Prosperity for the poor?

Your ideology is a thousand timed more stupid than my response. *

Well except that nobody wants to "do away" with programs....so thats one very stupid thing you typed.

Tell me..as to the "minimum wgae"....what would think is "fair"?

....Nobody has called for completely unfettered business....nope......everything you typed is stupid.

Sorry.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> *well...like I said...the desire of you guys to do away with Social programs, abolishing the already anemic minimum wage, the complete lack of accountability that you guys embrace in regards to the unethical activities if the business and banking sectors. Combine all that stuff and bring it to your wet dream of a fruition....and what exactly do you think will result? Prosperity for the poor?
> 
> Your ideology is a thousand timed more stupid than my response. *
> 
> ...



So...then all the right wing rhetoric that I see on here everyday is just a bunch lying bullshit? That you really are just Internet tough guys blustering about "freedom" in ways that only benefit those already with the financial freedom to do anything they choose....just for the sake of making you appear tough?

Bullshit....I've seen it here over and over and OVER again. You know it and I know it.

What do I think is a "fair minimum wage"...Well, let me tell ya slick....I know that there were very wealthy people when I grew up and yet my parents....my mother. who was a diploma program RN and my father, who had an 8th grade education and worked in a local Steel Fabrication factory was able to pay our family home(simple three bedroom rancher) off in 10 years, purchase a brand new vehicle every other year and take us three kids on one good vacation every Summer. along with smaller camping trips on intermittent weekends throughout the Summer.....Somehow those wealthy "job creators" managed to stay very wealthy and actually pay a wage where a family could not only survive....but actually thrive.

That family sustaining wage should be the minimum wage for adults.....if both parent CHOOSE to work, then the kind of lifestyle that I grew up in should be, if one minds their budget a little bit....should be easily attainable.

But you know what? It's going to take some sacrificing from a lot of people who don't think that they should have to....that they are the privileged.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 3, 2012)

Melissa Harris-Perry is a brilliant woman - and she was exactly right on!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



i thought you never called people names until they done it to you first?.....another lie?....they just keep on piling up....


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



I will bet you that you can't do that in Chicago.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > *well...like I said...the desire of you guys to do away with Social programs, abolishing the already anemic minimum wage, the complete lack of accountability that you guys embrace in regards to the unethical activities if the business and banking sectors. Combine all that stuff and bring it to your wet dream of a fruition....and what exactly do you think will result? Prosperity for the poor?
> ...



Ya know what slick?

You didn't answer shit...as to being a tough...you are ya?

I think you are a little man with a huge chip on your shoulder, nobody owes you or your parents shit.

Now...rightwing leadership doesn't call for the "elimination" of social programs "slick".

Tell me "slick" what is meant by "sustainable"?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> see what you assholes do?
> 
> 
> you get your clock cleaned by the facts an pretend it didnt happen.
> ...



so you never lie ...right?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 3, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



why did you not say anything to Truth when she made the first personal attack?....dont worry she cant hurt you....


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



so....someone gives you an answer you don't like and you go postal? nice. Well "slick", How about a wage where one parent working and one staying home with the kids means you have enough to clothe, feed, house, provide medical care. and pay the bills(basic utilities) for you and yours without relying on government.....if both parents CHOOSE to work....they can actually thrive.

If you want a number, you ain't getting one. That would like me asking you how much is too much money for a rich man?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the founders had wanted to create a government that was fair, instead of one of opportunity, they would have provided for it.   They did not.  They created no welfare state.  The term general welfare was the general welfare of the states, no one got a check every month.   They didn't give government provided medical care or education.   obama addressed the unfairness in the Constitution by saying it was fatally flawed.  While the Bill of Rights says what the government may not do, there was no provision of what the government must do for you.   That's what he intends to change.
> ...



i have to agree.....anything that affects the General Welfare of this Country affects us all.....especially if its a negative effect....positive effects are great....


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


You Guy's and who is you guy's outside of anyone who does not see everything as you do? Please show anything where I have advocated doing away with social programs I have talked about reforming them that is not doing away them show me where I have ever embraced abolishing the minimum wage in fact show me where I have ever embraced any of your talking points listed. I'm going to give you some advice your far to partisan and closed minded to accept put down that broad brush you like to paint with and try think beyond talking points and your responses will look far less stupid and be taken more serious. Here is one more little thing for you to think about a great deal of the social programs you talk about were started under LBJ as part of his great society go take a real hard look at how those programs have helped the poor prosper over the last 48 years you might just decide maybe reforming some of those programs or even (gasp argh) ending a few of them might actually make sense.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 3, 2012)

lukelk said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > zeke said:
> ...



being destitute and poor sucks no matter where your at.....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

The fixation that the progressives have on health insurance is chilling.

People do not need health insurance to survive. It is not a right. It is not indicative of a healthy economy. It isn't anything, except more red tape that will assure the continued deterioration of the quality and increase of cost of health care in this company.

They've fixated on it in the same way they fixated on the idea that in order for women and children to be happy they must have sex at will, and we must be able to kill the "surprise" babies.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Postal?

(smile) Sweetie....just because you think the Gov should take care of you and your parents doesn't mean anyone owes you anything.

You won't put a number out there because you rely on hyperbole and rhetoric in lieu of truth and reality.

Sweet cheeks you were the one who went all tough guy 

Why don't you go live in a Socialist Nation if you think the "village" should take care of you?

My wife and I both work for a living, my parents did, her parents did and unlike you none of us whined about being owed a "living wage".

If we wanted more we bettered ourselves and saved for what we wanted.

Grow up and forget all of that Union shit.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> No...what you want is an aristocracy where 1% of the nation rules the rest....all for a MINISCULE chance to be one of them. BTW,  there is NOT equal opportunity in this country. Schools with a high tax revenue have the best tools of the trade, attract the best instructors, and have parents who tend to have stable jobs with normal work hours....all creating a fairly safe, stable environment in whit h kids can thrive.....That's not even getting into the upper crust and their boarding schools, private tutors and social connections that they make that helps them throughout their lives.
> 
> To think that opportunities are "equal" in this country is just right wing kool aid.
> 
> EDIT: The ridiculous assumption that you make is that you think I am looking forward to some Communistic overthrow of our country....not even close. But, I fear that as more and more people find it harder and harder to live in this ever more expensive country, it's going to seem like a reasonable option to many who have nothing to lose. If that happens, you can have all the false bravado you want...but if it's something a large majority of people decide they want....there will be little to nothing you can do about it.



You mention schools yet it is the left that refuses to look at ANY actual solution to fixing the education system (or more importantly) allowing children the mobility to transfer to other schools.  

Face it, there is even opportunity for those that actually want to put in the hard work and effort to make it.  The sad truth is that most simply are not willing anymore.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The fixation that the progressives have on health insurance is chilling.
> 
> People do not need health insurance to survive. It is not a right. It is not indicative of a healthy economy. It isn't anything, except more red tape that will assure the continued deterioration of the quality and increase of cost of health care in this company.
> 
> They've fixated on it in the same way they fixated on the idea that in order for women and children to be happy they must have sex at will, and we must be able to kill the "surprise" babies.



Oh that's right....I forgot...you'd rather see those babies starve to death...I guess you get off on visions of stick, skeletal faces and bloated bellies.  BTW...abortion has never been mentioned ONCE in this thread....until(big fucking surprise) you.

If you have nothing to add pertaining to the discussion other than your own fucking obsession. Make a thread about it....otherwise keep up or shut up.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The fixation that the progressives have on health insurance is chilling.
> ...



Impressive little man, telling a woman to shut up....is this a pattern for you?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

A friend of mine on fb took a picture of this banner:






The left is all about applauding "adequate"  scholarship.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > *well...like I said...the desire of you guys to do away with Social programs, abolishing the already anemic minimum wage, the complete lack of accountability that you guys embrace in regards to the unethical activities if the business and banking sectors. Combine all that stuff and bring it to your wet dream of a fruition....and what exactly do you think will result? Prosperity for the poor?
> ...



They would have been a lot better off NOT to have bought a brand new car every other year. I learned that early in life. Put that damn money in the bank and drive the car into the ground. I currently drive a 2000 Toyota Avalon. Now figure out how much money I've saved in car payments whydonchya?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Yes, tell the women to shut up, and tell them that if they don't toe the line, children will die.

Before they can kill them. That is the MOST heinous thing lefties can come up with. The idea that children might die before they can kill them.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



I am driving a 2003 S-10....187,000 miles and going strong.

I want nothing from Obama.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

FA_Q2 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > No...what you want is an aristocracy where 1% of the nation rules the rest....all for a MINISCULE chance to be one of them. BTW,  there is NOT equal opportunity in this country. Schools with a high tax revenue have the best tools of the trade, attract the best instructors, and have parents who tend to have stable jobs with normal work hours....all creating a fairly safe, stable environment in whit h kids can thrive.....That's not even getting into the upper crust and their boarding schools, private tutors and social connections that they make that helps them throughout their lives.
> ...



That's a lie....tell me something....do you consider drug dealers "lazy" and unmotivated? They are hustling all the time and take a hundred times....hell a THOUSAND times more risk than any legitimate businessman does. Am I condoning their profession? Hell no.... but to say that they aren't willing to put forth effort is a lie....it's the lack of legitimate opportunity that throws most if them into that lifestyle.

Fixing the education system? are you serious? Your solution is to make teachers more of the working poor, turn everything into a "for profit" system of shitty private schools instead of shitty public schools. We need a Centralized system where every area gets the same resources....no matter what kind of money the locality has at it's disposal. There's still a place for private schools....if you want a Christian education for your kid and don't want them to be exposed to differing opinions/beliefs? send them there.....we'll give YOU a voucher to help defray some of the cost...but if it goes over what a public education costs? you're responsible for the rest.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > *well...like I said...the desire of you guys to do away with Social programs, abolishing the already anemic minimum wage, the complete lack of accountability that you guys embrace in regards to the unethical activities if the business and banking sectors. Combine all that stuff and bring it to your wet dream of a fruition....and what exactly do you think will result? Prosperity for the poor?
> ...



Only as seen through your bullshit glasses.  Most programs are going to end if the budget problems in them are not addressed.  Doing nothing is exactly how you end those programs.  Constantly protecting your sacred cow by demonizing the other side shows how idiotic our party system has become.  The Democrats plan for Medicare (note: nothing) is asinine and not solving anything in the same manner that the Republicans plan for the DoD is asinine.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



You love to bait people into your favorite obsession, don't you? Sorry....ain't playing


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

You already played. Your first reaction to any attack on monstrous big government..."IF WE DIDN'T HAVE THEM CHILDREN WILL SUFFER AND DIE!" When the group you are attempting to control is older, you change it a little to "IF YOU DON'T SUPPORT THIS OLD PEOPLE WILL STARVE AND FREEZE!"

Typical.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

FA_Q2 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



There is a simple solution to all of this....better paying jobs.  That will make more taxable income(the real income tax....not the 15% kind) and increase revenues a shit ton....it will also lessen the need fir those programs....there.....fixed....see how simple that was?


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



You told a woman to shut up, is that a pattern with you?

Where did you learn to treat them like that?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

School.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 3, 2012)

If I'm running that network the first order of business for me would be to have that lady
in my office first thing to ask her WTF is her problem.Then a few weeks suspension without pay.
Then maybe she comes back to work.Or maybe she would like to quit a good job and go work to improve
the plight of the downtrodden.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



well...I don't know how long you've been here....didn't look at your "member since" tag...so either you are fairly new, or know what she does and are just being a douchebag......I'll be nice and explain it to you....Koshergirl is a fine person....I really have no problem with her except for this....once she injects herself into a thread....she'll turn it into a thread on her personal obsession......abortion. Then she'll invariably start calling people "baby killer" and shit like that....I've seen it over and over again. I kind of thought we were having an interesting discussion and would like to keep it that way....anyway....trust me....she's been much ruder to plenty of people on this board than I was to her.

EDIT: I see you've been here two years longer than me...guess you were just being a douchebag....sorry for mistaking you.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Simple at least.  Completely inane, but simple.  How do you intend to make wages higher?  Simply mandate it.  I guess you will also enforce price controls because those higher wages will force the price of goods up, devaluing the dollar significantly.  You might also make outsourcing illegal since doing what you suggest is simply going to chase even more jobs overseas.

No, you have solved nothing.  Increasing what you make means NOTHING if you have no increased the value of what you produced.  You know this; I have no idea why you simply ignore it.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Too funny....

Your obsession is welfare and you took it and turned it into us wanting to reform it as starving children....you are dismissed as the hate filled mysoginist you are.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

FA_Q2 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



C'mon man....you've seen the statistics....those people at the top have been cleaning up....600% increases in their income? They can afford this. Small businesses? Give THEM tax breaks and incentives...but make paying sustainable wages part of the deal. And yes....get rid of this "for profit" health care system we have....that would help immensely...employees could AFFORD to take a little less in wages if they didn't have to worry about health insurance....Employers would get a huge break on the cost of employing people when they don't have to fork out their share of health insurance. That's one area where our global competition has a HUGE advantage over us.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Wow...yeah.... I'm obsessed with welfare....I'd love us to make it a largely unneeded safety net.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

Exactly. I'm not the one who brought dying and starving children into the conversation.

And any time a progressive talks about how awful it is when children starve/die, we need to talk about how they can support abortion, but be appalled by the thought of children dying.

Oh, wait...he isn't appalled by the thought of them DYING. He's appalled by the thought of seeing them HUNGRY. So kill them, no more disturbing images.

It is what the left is about.


----------



## Erand7899 (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I love this woman.
> 
> Being wealthy is NOT a risky thing to be in America.
> 
> She is spot on



Yes, that rates right up there with ice is cold and water is wet.  However, it doesn't have a damn thing to do with being poor in America.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Exactly. I'm not the one who brought dying and starving children into the conversation.
> 
> And any time a progressive talks about how awful it is when children starve/die, we need to talk about how they can support abortion, but be appalled by the thought of children dying.
> 
> ...



neither was I...look back and see who it was that brought up Ethiopia and Somalia....wasn't me.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

Wasn't me either.

I can't tell you guys apart. I wasn't kidding. You are all cut from the same bolt of cloth.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Erand7899 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I love this woman.
> ...



But we're told by the right that the wealthy are the "risk takers" and that's why they shouldn't have to pay a decent wage, pay normal tax rates, or be inconvenienced by a slowly crumbling America.


----------



## Erand7899 (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Since the poor are the largest class, we should have a whole lot of poor people in office, right?  

BTW, under your theory, how do you imagine the elite 1% got all the political power, since they are the smallest class?


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> A friend of mine on fb took a picture of this banner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it means they passed their end of year state tests for all demographic groups and nothing more


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Erand7899 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



they did it the old fashioned way....they bought it at a price that no one can compete with...they also did a great job of making money one of the(if not THE) biggest factors in getting elected. The only entity that comes close to even competing with them for influence is.......drum roll please........unions....and they can only afford to buy influence from one party.


----------



## Erand7899 (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



You don't deal well with numbers.  If you actually do some reasearch, you will find that your father was paying between 10% and 15% of his income to federal, state, and local taxes.  Today, that number is between 35% and 40% of income paid to federal, state, and local taxes.  Today's working families have to have the second person working, just to pay the additional taxes, and sometimes the second person does not make enough to pay the taxes and the daycare necessary for her to be able to work.  Why?  Because government regulation has jacked up the cost of daycare to that of college.

It is not greedy industrialists who are ripping off American workers, it is the government, and most of you left wingers want more of it.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine on fb took a picture of this banner:
> ...



Yep...teaching to the test is stupid....which is exactly what NCLB enacted.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Try being poor in sub-Saharan Africa. Then you can bitch. O'crap that's all they do.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Erand7899 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



The unions are done, WI tells you that.

They have served their purpose but have gotten greedy to the point of excess.

Just like EVERY other system the Union Leaders have raped you and you bend over and say more please.

You begin with the premise that people can't and therefore Gov should....

We begin with the premise that people can and that Gov should fuck off.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Erand7899 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Really? you got proof of that tax rate thing? You didn't need daycare back then because one person could afford to stay at home until the kid(s) were school age.

Seems to me that all interest on loans were deductable back then....I could see where that would lower the actual rate paid. You see....it didn't matter what kind of interest it was or how little it was...if you paid it, it was deductible on your taxes....Ronald Reagan got rid of this in 1986 with his tax reform act. After that, only mortgage interest could be deducted. More wealth pandering....Hey, maybe you're right....it is government's fault...but who's policies are we talking about?


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Try being poor in sub-Saharan Africa. Then you can bitch. O'crap that's all they do.



There ya go Koshergirl .....another one.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Erand7899 said:
> ...



Yet they are the only entity that is looking out for worker's interests....

BTW....turn the radio off...your insane rantings are starting to show through.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

Another what?


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Another what?



another one that wants our poor to be like sub Saharan Africa.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



ooooo that hurt.....stop.

Sorry youngster I work during the day.

Your Union bosses are looking out only for themselves and you take the crumbs they give you.

WI and your dwindling numbers tell you are finished.

Give me some more parrot points.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 3, 2012)

.

Hey, let us not forget the words of Ed "I've convinced myself I have a vice-like grip on The Truth" Schultz, who reminds us:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6K7PfNJUEI]Ed Schultz -Republicans want you dead! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Ed Schultz....Rachel Maddow.....


----------



## P@triot (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> the right likes topretend the wealthy are so put upon in this country.
> 
> they cry great big crockadile tears fro them daily.
> 
> ...



Which, translated from LiesMatters speak to English is, "I'm not willing to provide for myself and will take every absurd angle possible to shame people into providing for me".


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh (Sep 3, 2012)

When you're poor, every day is a risk. It's so constant that it leads  to untold amounts of stress to the point where people do all kinds of shit so I agree with Perry, I really don't know what's riskier than being poor. Poor is poor and there's really nothing under that unless you're dead. 

Wealth itself carries its own risks as well so I'm not going to pretend the wealthy are exactly carefree up there , but their risk is a farcry in difference from the every day risk the poor endure. Unless they've gotten themselves into some shady business that threatens their entire system of wealth, it's ridiculous compare the amount of risk between the wealthy and the poor.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



You're a moron....I'm probably older than you and have taken less entitlement money than you...in fact, in my 47 years on this Earth? I've taken exactly zero. My union bosses only looking out for themselves? I belong to AFSCME.... they take about $15/ pay out of my check every other week. If you think that's leaving me with crumbs....you're Nucking Futs.

Like I said, turn the radio off...you know nothing of what you speak....you only know what the wingnut propaganda machine tells you to think.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 3, 2012)

.

Being poor does not have to be a permanent condition, and that is no more so than here.

.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Ed Schultz....Rachel Maddow.....



Rush Limbaugh....Michael Savage....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

Why does there need to be an "entity" to "look after the workers interests"???

What ARE worker's interests?

Why are they incapable of looking after themselves?

Are they painfully stupid sheep? Are they brain damaged?

Nope. A worker is just a person.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Another what?
> ...



Oh. 

Are they like that because someone reduced the years they can draw TANF?


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Another what?
> ...



dumb yinzer puts words in someone's mouth again.

Yinzers don't understand perspective


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



I am just laughing at you kid 

No, you aren't older than I am.

You have swallowed their load of cum....I worked for Union outfit in the 70's and it was the worst work experience of my life.

Don't clock in a second too early, or a second too late.....

Don't do ANYTHING extra for the man....he only wants to fuck you.

You go punch your clock loser....none of that shit is for me.

I know that if I work harder I get more...I know that if I am loyal my employer is loyal.

I don't mind working more, or harder because I love what I do.

You work in an adversarial environment, I work in a cooperative environment.

The only thing the Gov has ever done for me is ruin my business

But then you would hate me...as an Insurance Agent who protected the lives of others I surely made too much money for your taste


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



?
What the hell does that have to do with wages?  

I see, you are too fixated on what a small percentage of people make.  Sorry, no dice.  The points still stand.  If you were to eliminate all top wages, the bottom line of most companies simply would not be affected.  

Should a CEO make what they do?  No, not by a long shot.  Does that have anything to do with employee wages - no, nothing at all.  Nor do you have a right to say what a person can and cannot make.  I tire of this class envy bullshit.  Dont like what CEOs make, do not buy their fucking products.  The truth is that people are simply too fucking lazy to research what they buy, too tight to actually pay the huge increases they would have to in order to avoid those products and too simple to realize that they are supporting a system that they continually bitch and whine about.  Then, after all that, you want GOVERNMENT to step in and fix a problem because people cant be bothered with taking responsibility when it is government in the first damn place that created these asinine conditions.  When competition is discouraged and monopolies are reinforced through overbearing governmental involvement, this is what you get.  More government is not going to fix the issues, it will make them WORSE because there will be even less competition.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I understand perspective just fine...it's just that we don't LIVE in those countries....we live here. So, when I hear those types of things? I see a strawman that some idiot feels the need to knock down. Why don't they compare our poor to that of Germany? Because then their argument wouldn't hold water.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Why does there need to be an "entity" to "look after the workers interests"???
> 
> What ARE worker's interests?
> 
> ...



You're damn right they are people....stop treating them as less than and putting those other people up on pedestals to the point of deifying them.

As far as painfully stupid sheep? look in a mirror. Working people are the least represented people in this country....everything is geared to the wealthy, and whatever is left over goes to the poor in the form of welfare. Why do the wealthy need all of that representation? Can't they look after themselves?


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

FA_Q2 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Less Competition? That's what we have now....and yes, government plays a role....that role is taking campaign(and God knows what other) money from the mega corps and passing legislation that helps the monopolies and hurts any competition.....but make no mistake.....as long as big money has that kind of influence, nothing will change....blame the puppet all you want...but the real culprit is the fuckers pulling the strings. And if you were to seriously run for office? You'd do the same thing....if you wanted to win, that is.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Less Competition? That's what we have now....and yes, government plays a role....that role is taking campaign(and God knows what other) money from the mega corps and passing legislation that helps the monopolies and hurts any competition.....but make no mistake.....as long as big money has that kind of influence, nothing will change....blame the puppet all you want...but the real culprit is the fuckers pulling the strings. And if you were to seriously run for office? You'd do the same thing....if you wanted to win, that is.




What you fail to realize is that the cure here is less government intrusion and yet all you call for is more.  Then you rail on the people that ae pulling the strings.  YOU ARE HELPING THEM.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



You got me all wrong. The Commonwealth of Pennsylvania may sign my paycheck, but who I "work for" are the 280 or so profoundly intellectually disabled people at my place of employment. Who I work for are people who truly can't take care of themselves...I work hard because I care....and if I want or need extra money? I work overtime. So you go peddle your actuarial gambling chips....My calling is fine with me and my $40k/year is too.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

FA_Q2 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Less Competition? That's what we have now....and yes, government plays a role....that role is taking campaign(and God knows what other) money from the mega corps and passing legislation that helps the monopolies and hurts any competition.....but make no mistake.....as long as big money has that kind of influence, nothing will change....blame the puppet all you want...but the real culprit is the fuckers pulling the strings. And if you were to seriously run for office? You'd do the same thing....if you wanted to win, that is.
> ...



It's not less government....it's less buying of government.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Sorry kid, Bammy ruined that for me.

I had all my chips in Health Care, it all went poof.

Now I take my 42 grand and get to sleep at home every night....but I am smart enough to know that Gov fails at almost everything they do.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 3, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> If you're going to be poor, this is a pretty good place to do it.
> 
> ...



What did she say that was zany?


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



So...you didn't mind turning people down for pre-existing conditions, knowing full well that they needed the coverage? You didn't mind stopping coverage on someone who got too sick for the corporate's taste? You didn't. mind the ever increasing premiums that fewer and fewer could afford? I guess as long as you were making money off of it, it was ok....

Sorry if I hit below the belt, just trying to make a point that there's a hell of a lot more going on than "Gubmint Control".


----------



## Listening (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Why don't you lay out some numbers ?

I've seen this drivel time and time again......without a model or without any real numbers....as in financial models.  Not just the usual crap of health care costs rose 10,0000 percent last week.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Did you know that there are already "gubmint" plans in place?

Did you know that the increases from that plan were on average 5-10% higher?

Did you know that Medicare has the largest decline in coverage rate than any other insurance plan?

No, you didn't.....you are simply regurgitating what you have read.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



however...Medicaid and Medicare can't NOT cover someone, and in the case if Medicare....insures older Americans...who have more medical issues....thereby taking a hell of a load of risk out if private insurers hands.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



No, they just decline to pay more than any other plan


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



True dat.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



are you adding in the people dropped or denied coverage? Didn't think so.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



I know Steel...it's different and somehow "ok" when the Gov does it


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



They don't deny or drop people from coverage...they deny procedures that aren't deemed medically necessary....and there's an appeal process that is often successful.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a point to this? You don't think it is risky being poor in America I guess? Then why in the hell are so many guns needed? Why are all those people dead in Chicago? Why is Newark so dangerous?
> ...


How bout any other modern country? see sig pp1. How 'bout Australia, where the min wage is $15? IDIOT.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 3, 2012)

Freewill said:


> The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> 
> MSNBC Host Snaps in Heated Segment: What in the World Is Riskier Than Being a Poor Person in America?
> 
> ...


What an idiot.....BTW, unless MSNBC is paying the lowest salaries in television Harris-Perry is full of shit. No way she lives in such a neighborhood.
She would never last a day in the real world. She has no understanding of it.
She operates in the sheltered universe of 30 Rockefeller Plaza...She knows nothing of what she shrieks. She is an angry reactionary racist lib with an ax to grind.
Screw her. She's a flyspeck and most likely a soon to be a victim of shitty ratings.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 3, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> ...



You remain an ignorant moron.


She currently lives in New Orleans and is married to James Perry,[2] who was a 2010 candidate for mayor in New Orleans.[4] *Two days after the seventh anniversary of Hurricane Katrina, Harris-Perry tweeted that the abandoned house in the 7th ward that she and her husband had bought and were restoring was destroyed during Hurricane Isaac.*[11]​


One would think that Google would not be too much of a challenge to you.  Live and learn.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



*I know that if I am loyal my employer is loyal.*

i know of at least 10 guys who will say maybe yours....mine sure wasnt....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Why does there need to be an "entity" to "look after the workers interests"???
> ...



Ho hum. Another fanatic.

I'm a worker, I'm well represented, and I do not feel that wealthy people are to blame for what ails me. I'm not wealthy because I made choices that brought me to where I am now. I don't blame some anonymous rich person for my poverty, or any other aspect of my life. If I wanted to be rich, I could have been. 

And that goes for every person in this country.

Neither do I feel the worker should be deified. They're just people, just like me, individuals. They aren't elevated to some special status just because they're fucking poor.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 3, 2012)

And nothing in this country is "geared" to rich people. Poor people, however, can get free food, free electricity, free heat, free housing, and free education.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 4, 2012)

Not geared towards the wealthy? OK, blind woman....I'm not going to argue with you....it's the equivalent of beating my head against a wall, and I don't feel like it. But if being poor is so great, with all of those freebies just waiting to be grabbed.....Why are you and I working? After all, those poor people are just living the life of Riley, right?

Lastly....who's deifying working people? All I'm asking for is a fair day's pay for a fair day's work. If a working adult can't afford to live in our country while working full time.....that's not a fair day's pay.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 4, 2012)

Freewill said:


> &#8220;What is riskier than living poor in America?  Seriously!  What in the world is riskier than being a poor person in America?  I live in a neighborhood where people are shot on my street corner.  I live in a neighborhood where people have to figure out how to get their kid into school because maybe it will be a good school and maybe it won&#8217;t.  I am sick of the idea that being wealthy is risky.  No! &#8230;Being poor is what is risky!





Agreed.

The risk that my wife or myself will get shot dropped dramatically when we started making more money. We were able to move to a better neighborhood.  In fact - the main reason we want more money than what we have is to lower our risk.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 4, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> ...



Maybe she does, I doubt it, but reportidly there have been two shooting within blocks of Obama's Chicago home.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 4, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > What is riskier than living poor in America?  Seriously!  What in the world is riskier than being a poor person in America?  I live in a neighborhood where people are shot on my street corner.  I live in a neighborhood where people have to figure out how to get their kid into school because maybe it will be a good school and maybe it wont.  I am sick of the idea that being wealthy is risky.  No! Being poor is what is risky!
> ...



Greedy bastard, you should have stayed and redistributed your wealth with those less fortunate then yourself.  What right do you have to keep what you earned?


----------



## naturegirl (Sep 4, 2012)

Freewill said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



What right does he have to live in a neighborhood that has less crime?? 

Is he advocating that people that don't make a lot of money commit more crimes and congregate together??  Why isn't he helping them, oh that's right it's the government's job, he shouldn't be bothered with such trivial nonsense.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Sep 4, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Not geared towards the wealthy? OK, blind woman....I'm not going to argue with you....it's the equivalent of beating my head against a wall, and I don't feel like it. But if being poor is so great, with all of those freebies just waiting to be grabbed.....Why are you and I working? After all, those poor people are just living the life of Riley, right?
> 
> Lastly....who's deifying working people? All I'm asking for is a fair day's pay for a fair day's work. If a working adult can't afford to live in our country while working full time.....that's not a fair day's pay.


 

Well that is about ambition, and that's what the welfare state takes away, your ambition. Sure to most folks it sucks, but why do people stay on it for decades? They dont have to do shit and they get enough to meet their needs, since they've never had more, they dont know about it and dont care, because working folks are suckers.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 4, 2012)

A working adult can live in our country if he's working full time.

He can't afford to support 15 people on one full time, min wage job, however. For that he needs to work more than one job or draft family members into the workforce.

Tragic!


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 4, 2012)

Freewill said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



I pay my taxes.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 4, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Why aren't you?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> A working adult can live in our country if he's working full time.
> 
> He can't afford to support 15 people on one full time, min wage job, however. For that he needs to work more than one job or draft family members into the workforce.
> 
> Tragic!



Awesome. So we can afford survive - but not pro-create - in America. That's great. Wonder how long that will get us.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 4, 2012)

That's why you put off having sex until you can adequately support a family.

It's amazing how well that works.


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 4, 2012)

Freewill said:


> The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> 
> MSNBC Host Snaps in Heated Segment: What in the World Is Riskier Than Being a Poor Person in America?
> 
> ...



Guess she has little conception of the fact that there actually is a world outside the US.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 4, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing in the world riskier then being poor in America, is being poor anywhere else.
> ...



Funny...we don't live outside the US....the strawman rears it's ugly head again.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


No asshat. She stated that she LIVES...not lived...on a street where people get shot.
You lefties are so easy.
Oh, BTW there was NO structural damage to any home or building INSIDE the city limits of New Orleans that was attributed to Hurricane Isaac.
Obama praises rescuers in storm-hit Louisiana - CNN.com.
This is 30 miles from NO...
A tweet? I could tweet that my dog was speaking English. Doesn't make it true.
Harris -Perry is full of shit. She lost her composure and made false statements fed by her anger. Angry at what, I have no idea. Maybe MSNBC is paying her enough or she is just feeling ignored. Poor ratings will do that to tv people.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Sep 4, 2012)

That bit of racist hysteria is just precious...............................


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 4, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



yinzer still does not understand perspective


----------



## salem.hills (Sep 4, 2012)

I knew that chick was so stressed out but hid it she seemed frustrated with us non Marxist thinkers.   poor Melissa doesn't get it ever


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Apparently, no one can answer my question.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Not geared towards the wealthy? OK, blind woman....I'm not going to argue with you....it's the equivalent of beating my head against a wall, and I don't feel like it. But if being poor is so great, with all of those freebies just waiting to be grabbed.....Why are you and I working? After all, those poor people are just living the life of Riley, right?
> 
> Lastly....who's deifying working people? All I'm asking for is a fair day's pay for a fair day's work. If a working adult can't afford to live in our country while working full time.....that's not a fair day's pay.



Oh please...The pay is dictated by the marketplace, type of work difficulty of work, experience required for the work, number of people qualified to do the work, cost of labor for a particular type of work and technological expertise required to do the work.
Not some magical " I want more money" scenario...
In other words if a person works full time at a convenience store, he or she will not make the same money as a skilled tradesman or an engineer.
Some jobs pay less while others pay more. It's that simple.
Do you really think the cleaning lady should make $75K per year? Really? Who is going to hire a housekeeper to come and clean if it costs over $400 to dust and vacuum? Nobody.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> That's why you put off having sex until you can adequately support a family.
> 
> It's amazing how well that works.



HOW DARE YOU!!!!!...
You have some friggin nerve promoting personal responsibility...
You evil morals police person, you....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > What is riskier than living poor in America?  Seriously!  What in the world is riskier than being a poor person in America?  I live in a neighborhood where people are shot on my street corner.  I live in a neighborhood where people have to figure out how to get their kid into school because maybe it will be a good school and maybe it wont.  I am sick of the idea that being wealthy is risky.  No! Being poor is what is risky!
> ...



And why is that? Are you implying that poor people have a higher propensity to commit crime?
Oh, when one has more stuff, they face a larger probability of that stuff being stolen. 
No one is immune to crime. 
But your racist and closed minded generalization about the poor is duly noted.
Way to trap yourself. Brilliant.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 4, 2012)

Voodoo's been killing the non rich for 30 years, while the richest have 3x-4x the wealth. See sig pp1- better to be poor in ANY other modern country...Australia's min wage is $15. Pub dupes!!

ACA will help immensely- Next: Living wage (1968's min wage is $11 today) And shove the Pub dupe fear mongering BULLSHYTTE> We need demand for our supply- the voodoo fallacy...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 4, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Voodoo's been killing the non rich for 30 years, while the richest have 3x-4x the wealth. See sig pp1- better to be poor in ANY other modern country...Australia's min wage is $15. Pub dupes!!
> 
> ACA will help immensely- Next: Living wage (1968's min wage is $11 today) And shove the Pub dupe fear mongering BULLSHYTTE> We need demand for our supply- the voodoo fallacy...


 
Please speak English, you limp wristed twit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Voodoo's been killing the non rich for 30 years, while the richest have 3x-4x the wealth. See sig pp1- better to be poor in ANY other modern country...Australia's min wage is $15. Pub dupes!!
> ...



Another unionized workers unite lib..This guy has rocks in his head. $15 min wage. Yeah right.
So what does this genius think will happen to jobs for unskilled workers if min wage was at that absurd level?....DUH...Consumer prices?...DUH...
These people are under the dilusion that all business large and small have this secret stash of money from which they all draw. They also believe that all business owners are very wealthy and they just keep profits for themselves. And lastly, that all business owners are evil and want to screw the so-called little guy to the point of submission.
Yes, people such as franco believe this shit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Voodoo's been killing the non rich for 30 years, while the richest have 3x-4x the wealth. See sig pp1- better to be poor in ANY other modern country...Australia's min wage is $15. Pub dupes!!
> 
> ACA will help immensely- Next: Living wage (1968's min wage is $11 today) And shove the Pub dupe fear mongering BULLSHYTTE> We need demand for our supply- the voodoo fallacy...



what the fuck does this have to do with some stupid tv talking head losing her cookies on national tv?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 4, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Laws and government are set up to create a fairer playing field in every  case they are democratic
> ...



Your right. Splatters doesn't have a clue. 

Govt isn't here to take care of anyone. Your supposed to take care of yourself. 

I'm sure if the FF were here today they would keel over after they got a look at what our Govt of today is doing. 

There was no Welfare. You took care of yourself. No one handed someone a check because they were poor.  Certainly no one back then EXPECTED anyone to hand them a check. Today they EXPECT someone to pay their way for em.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

Freewill said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


She says she lives on a street where this happens. She implied frequently.
What does Obama's home (in Chicago) have to do with anything?
"Reportedly"?...C'mon...If a shooting had occurred in Obama's home neighborhood, it would be breaking national news. 
Of course Chicago is a war zone anyway. There is a complete breakdown of law and order. And this is typical of all cities run by liberals.
Anyway, there is no defense for her unprofessional behavior. There is no defense for creating her own reality.


----------



## Ariux (Sep 4, 2012)

Liberals are such hateful, racist shits.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> As long as were on the subject of felon's, what makes you and many so sure romney's not a tax evading felon?  I'm still waiting to see the tax returns he's HIDING.



Hmm. Never been indicted. Never been charged. Not even a hint of wrongdoing.
Alas. On planet liberal, the wealthy are guilty as a matter of course. Of course wealthy liberals of which there are millions, get a hall pass.
You people are such hypocrites.
And while we're at it, what's with the gigantic anti environmental SUV in your avatar.
The Sierra Club is going to yank your membership card.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Nice. Here's the problem. Our system of social safety nets is broken. It needs to be torn down and rebuilt. Rebuilt so only those who cannot fend for themselves, the disabled or sick. Being poor yet able to work is not an excuse to sit at home and collect checks.
If one is able bodied, they should be required to work if they receive public assistance.
The people gaming the system should be cut off and made to pay back the money they illegally collected. 
When government gets off the backs of business, it can create better or as you say "non shitty jobs"...Even so, if one job is not enough to get by on the standard which one chooses to live, they can get a second job. Many people have one full time job and one part time job. SO what. That is a choice. 
Whining and bitching about low wages solves nothing. Everyone has the opportunity to advance beyond low wages. They simply have to apply themselves.
There are no giveaways. No waving a magic wand which commands " pay them more" .
The money HAS to come from somewhere. Most businesses operate on thin margins to remain competitive.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 4, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > *well...like I said...the desire of you guys to do away with Social programs, abolishing the already anemic minimum wage, the complete lack of accountability that you guys embrace in regards to the unethical activities if the business and banking sectors. Combine all that stuff and bring it to your wet dream of a fruition....and what exactly do you think will result? Prosperity for the poor?
> ...


Yes and back then the US Steel industry had a virtual monopoly and had protectionist tariffs to protect it. Once the rest of the world started to make quality steel, the party was over. Steel buyers looked to other markets to buy product. The prices fell and AMmerican based steel plants saddled with very high union labor costs and ancient technology which required far more people to operate than the more modern plants which are overseas.
The US Steel industry unable to get out from under the union thumb could not modernize. The unions thought the gravy train was forever and the US Steel companies were just "trying to screw the working man"....NO concessions. Ok, fast forward to today, the US steel industry is a mere shadow of itself.
The US auto industry almost went out of business if not for smart people who decided that someone else was doing it better, cheaper and faster producing higher quality and more reliable autos.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I seem to remember her saying that we needed to start build safety nets for the poor.
What we don't have any now.
We don't have any help for ladies who have baby after baby after baby.
With no means of support except welfare.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 4, 2012)

Freewill said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a point to this? You don't think it is risky being poor in America I guess? Then why in the hell are so many guns needed? Why are all those people dead in Chicago? Why is Newark so dangerous?
> ...


Hey a-hole...

Why don't you ask yourself where would you rather be rich when you're crying, batching and moaning about taxes for the wealthy?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > zeke said:
> ...



You lefties are trying to change the narrative here.
You are making the problems of crime and violence which plague our inner cities about those who have nothing to do with the problem.
Look to the politicians most of whom represent the crime infested cities bu do no live in them or at least do not live in those neighborhoods. THEY are responsible. 
Once again, you libs see problems and excuse yourselves of all responsibility.
You people and taxation. Taxes are oxygen to you. You people have the mistaken idea that all problems can be solved by throwing money at them.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Let's start pulling out the money from the military...that is THE biggest and most WASTEFUL usage of our money. So you're right...let's cut the spending.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 
Progressives are seriously too fucking stupid to live.

If it weren't for people protecting them, subsidizing them, feeding them, and telling them how to breathe I seriously think they would just all die where they sit.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FshkO8HqQ10]Consuela says "No" for about 30 seconds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Let's start pulling out the money from the military...that is THE biggest and most WASTEFUL usage of our money. So you're right...let's cut the spending.




You know, you personally could save a lot of money by having your stomach removed. That way, you wouldn't need to eat!

Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 5, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


This has nothing to do with the OP, but thanks for playing.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 5, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...






> *What did she say that was zany?*



This is what I responded to....

I thought that was clear...!


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 6, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Voodoo's been killing the non rich for 30 years, while the richest have 3x-4x the wealth. See sig pp1- better to be poor in ANY other modern country...Australia's min wage is $15. Pub dupes!!
> 
> ACA will help immensely- Next: Living wage (1968's min wage is $11 today) And shove the Pub dupe fear mongering BULLSHYTTE> We need demand for our supply- the voodoo fallacy...



Just sayin; The wealthy have increased their wealth at a far greater pace 3-4X while the working classes have lost.

Keep up the good fight though


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 6, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



No, we don't have a safety net in comparison to billions more that is wasted on corporate welfare i.e. subsidies, tax breaks/loopholes.....!  People who are poor want a job, and there are very few if any that actually pay a livable wage, let alone benefits, etc.

What would you do if YOU didn't have a job?


----------



## FJO (Sep 6, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Why don't we just take all the money away from the rich and just
> take everything from them and give it away.
> 
> Then what?



If all the wealth in the world was distributed exactly equally, within five years those who had been rich would be rich again and those who had been poor would be poor again.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Liberals are such hateful, racist shits.



You're saying that you're a liberal? Figures.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Sep 6, 2012)

Obviously, anyone who says that being poor in America is the RISKIEST thing in the world has NOT been to a really poor nation.  How about they go to, oh let's say Darfur, or Sudan, or to Ethiopia and live for about five years.  When they are done (if they live that long) then they can come back here and tell us how risky it is in America.  

Hell, I have an idea.  They don't even have to go to Africa.  How about parts of Mexico, or Nicaragua, or Honduras.  You know there are people who dig through dumps that are also used to dump really hazardous chemicals.  

You know, people who make such statements only show us how incredibly stupid they are...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2012)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Obviously, anyone who says that being poor in America is the RISKIEST thing in the world has NOT been to a really poor nation. How about they go to, oh let's say Darfur, or Sudan, or to Ethiopia and live for about five years. When they are done (if they live that long) then they can come back here and tell us how risky it is in America.
> 
> Hell, I have an idea. They don't even have to go to Africa. How about parts of Mexico, or Nicaragua, or Honduras. You know there are people who dig through dumps that are also used to dump really hazardous chemicals.
> 
> You know, people who make such statements only show us how incredibly stupid they are...


 
And how elitist. To their mind, there is NOTHING in the world worse than having to forego a slab of beef with every meal..and skipping an entire meal to meet a budget is hardship beyond imagining.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


I love how you HAVEN'T addressed the MONUMENTAL WASTE that's happening in our "Defense Department"

I suppose you're totally happy with the WASTE going on...yes?


----------



## blastoff (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, those poor poor folks.  Barely able to make their cell phone bills every month or pay the cable bill for the big HD flat screen TV or buy the kid another pair of $150+ sneakers or increase their self-esteem with a $2000 set of cool wheels and tires for the beat up rusted jalopy or buy a few more tattoos or...oh, never mind.  It's just too darn depressing.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2012)

blastoff said:


> Yeah, *those poor poor folks.*  Barely able to make their cell phone bills every month or pay the cable bill for the big HD flat screen TV or buy the kid another pair of $150+ sneakers or increase their self-esteem with a $2000 set of cool wheels and tires for the beat up rusted jalopy or buy a few more tattoos or...oh, never mind.  It's just too darn depressing.


Is this another example of a modern-day RWer/Republican describing both white and black people, or is this an example of something else?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 6, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You have not been paying attention. This is not the 1930's when out of work people were ecstatic to have work as opposed to a government check.
Today, if there were a Civilian Conservation Corps or a PWA, and the stipulation of all able bodied people on public assistance were to change in that they MUST take a job in public works, those on public assistance would be screaming from the hilltops. The civil rights attorneys would be falling out of the sky to file lawsuits like so many propaganda leaflets dropped from aircraft in Nazi Germany.
Don't kid yourself. These people do NOT want jobs. They like their monthly stipend courtesy of the producers just fine. 
The problem is the safety net is TOO LARGE. Far too many people are gaming the system and there are far too many government employees who have jobs as a result of the sheer size of these programs. 
It's time to get rid of the waste and fraud and thin the federal employment herd.
There is no such thing as a definitive livable wage. That is a made up term which no one can actually define or prove. There is a study with a table that for example indicates that a single earner supporting a family of 4 in Los Angeles County, CA  must be paid THIRTY FOUR dollars per hour to have a living wage. That means every gas station attendant, every fast food worker, every unskilled job..That is absurd.
The best path to higher wages is to improve one's skill set, gain experience, go to school, be a reliable employee ( no calling in sick, no tardiness no drugs or alcohol) obey the commands of superiors without question, engage management with new ideas...etc...
Get it? A wage is not a gift nor an entitlement. Wages are EARNED.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 
Shut the fuck up, moron. I'm not going to pretend you have anything worth saying.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 6, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yes...Never mind national defense. We must drain that budget and hand ALL that money to all the lazy non-producing parasites, correct?
You people will never be permitted to get pas the fact that HALF of the federal budget goes to social programs. And depending on who you decide is a reliable source, much of that money goes to waste, fraud and those gaming the system.
Don't try to convince anyone that the entire purpose of taxation is to pay for social safety nets.
You democrats have been using social programs as a tool to keep people just above miserable and voting democrat.
Meanwhile you have created a permanent underclass made up of generations living off the taxpayers.
Now you will respond with some nonsense about the GOP wanting all poor people to be out on the streets with nothing. Please.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 6, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, *those poor poor folks.*  Barely able to make their cell phone bills every month or pay the cable bill for the big HD flat screen TV or buy the kid another pair of $150+ sneakers or increase their self-esteem with a $2000 set of cool wheels and tires for the beat up rusted jalopy or buy a few more tattoos or...oh, never mind.  It's just too darn depressing.
> ...



You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Seek help Republican, you are mental.


----------



## rdean (Sep 6, 2012)

The right wing really hates the poor.  And so many of them are poor.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 6, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I see you have no substantive rebuttal.
There is not a single point I presented regarding the broken social program system that is at least in part, factual.
Your reply shows your blind loyalty to a system you support for no other reason that it makes you feel good about yourself.
Politically, the larger the entitlement pool, the more democrat voters.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2012)

No part of anything you said was factual.

You people will lose in two months...mark. my. words.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 6, 2012)

rdean said:


> The right wing really hates the poor.  And so many of them are poor.



Yep...The ones that work and refuse the government tit are indeed conservatives.
Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime...
This logic angers you libs to the point of distraction. You hate it that conservatives champion self reliance, education, achievement and success.
You people believe in equality of outcome.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 6, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> No part of anything you said was factual.
> 
> You people will lose in two months...mark. my. words.



It's all fact. 
Go to ladbrokes.uk and put your money where your yapper is.
Odds on Obama are 7/5....I don't think you have that much confidence.
If so, show your bet receipt. You can C&P....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 6, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> No part of anything you said was factual.
> 
> You people will lose in two months...mark. my. words.



Oh..Do you have facts to refute what's in my post? Post 'em.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2012)

It doesn't work that way.
You don't get to spew factless things with no links then demand links to refute them.
Carry on bub, you're a lost cause.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 6, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> It doesn't work that way.
> You don't get to spew factless things with no links then demand links to refute them.
> Carry on bub, you're a lost cause.



Oh yes it does....work that way..
You have nothing in rebuttal. You can try to worm your way out, but you can't.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 7, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



What about the future of Medicaid, Medicare, SS and debt service that is going to take over 100 percent of the budget?  You can spend zero on defense and of we are not speaking Chinese after that we STILL would not have enough to pay for anything at all.  

Those 4 parts of the 2012 governmental spending spree: 1.74 trillion.  

Intake was 2.61 trillion.

Yes, thats 66.7 percent of all receipts right there leaving a whopping 33.3 for the entire operation of the government.  No wonder why we borrow so damn much.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 7, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> No part of anything you said was factual.
> 
> You people will lose in two months...mark. my. words.



That's a FOR SURE!

Con's just love spewing BASELESS regurgitated bs.  They're really no different than a bunch of cackling hens (old busy body ladies) at the laundry mat spewing hear-say, rumors, factless bs based on nothing.

It's just like Clinton said in his speech.  The con's during their 6 years under bush created this economic nightmare, then they TRY and blame it on obama using fear, lies, hate, slime, etc. and expect those with amnesia to give them another try at it.

Fact(s) remain(s) that every con president since and including Reagan have run up far more in deficit's than any or all dem's in the same period, and that's just one fact among many to choose from.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 7, 2012)

FA_Q2 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You are wayy off.  Not sure where you're getting this info, but it is incorrect.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Incorrect because you say so huh?  Sure.

Looks like I might have been slightly off as receipts look to be 2.6 trillion, not 2.61 and I had Medicare costing .03 trillion less but the numbers are damn close AND I am giving the benefit of the doubt to the researcher over at death and taxes since he is giving the government the more favorable outcome here.  Perhaps there is something I missed in the source material?
Here is an EXCELLENT representation of the federal budget.  You can see the chart in the pic and it is always a good idea to pick one of these babies up:





Part of the actual poster:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Death-Taxes-Page-Book-Poster/dp/1612182046]Amazon.com: Death & Taxes (1 Page Book) [Poster] (9781612182049): Jess Bachman: Books[/ame]
Well, that was rather easy BUT Amazon is not necessarily the authority here.  Why not go straight to the soure:
http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2013/assets/tables.pdf
It should be rather simple as the expenditures are itemized for you.  There is also some additional info over at the CBO&#8217;s website but you get the picture.

Care to point out where I am so far off at?

edit: Well, the image is somewhat small.  Go over to amazon from the link and it is FAR larger.  It is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > No part of anything you said was factual.
> ...


Yep...damn skippy!!!

Clinton gave us one of THE best lines of the Administration. In his summary of the Republican meme he stated...



			
				Bill Clinton said:
			
		

> We left him a total mess, he hasn't cleaned it up fast enough so fire him and put us back in.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 7, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


How unfortunate that a guy as intelligent as Clinton has to resort to liberal talking points.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 8, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



Actually them thar are facts, something you con lovers won't accept for some unknown reason. lol


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 8, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Yes..As far as the typical liberal is concerned, Clinton belted out a few facts.
Clinton was doing his best to be a cheerleader for Obama. 
There was nothing in his speech boosting Obama's record. 
Style over substance.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 9, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



You obviously didn't watch and more importantly LISTEN to what he stated or said.  Which actually blows your whole bs tirade out of the water seeing as you are basically clueless.  He provided details, facts, no lies, AND basic math.  All of which NO ONE on right/wrong side has yet to do before or after either.

I know cause I watched all 3 nights of the con convention and the endless bs they spewed.  I even tivo'ed it so as to not miss one of the many bs statements that were spewed.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 9, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



Congrats. You spent 8-10 hours watching/ rolling back GOP speeches, picked them apart and when finished were still angry that conservatives even exist.
So what....
You ar eevery bit as bad as those hyper religious fucks who record tv shows and carefully watch them over and over looking for ONE word they don't like. They then start firing off emails to the FCC to censor the program and to sponsors threatening boycotts.
You people far right and fer left are all candidates for occupation of a land fill.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 10, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Oh, so you don't even listen to what anyone has to say - you just draw your own conclusions based on what you THINK of them based on..........what? You're a hoot!  Do you THINK you have some kind of crystal ball?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 10, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> It doesn't work that way.
> You don't get to spew factless things with no links then demand links to refute them.



JoeB, TM, RDean, Js and you do it all the time.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 10, 2012)

It wasn't all that long ago Clinton had a very different opinion of Obama.
Now he loves the guy.... Clinton's the perfect politician.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rozman said:


> It wasn't all that long ago Clinton had a very different opinion of Obama.
> Now he loves the guy.... Clinton's the perfect politician.



And the Obama supporters eat that shit up like it was caviar.  It is disgusting.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 10, 2012)

Welfare has caused incredible damage to minorities to near biblical proportions. 
It ensured blacks stayed poor and out of white neighborhoods.
The MSNBC correspondent is too stupid and her head too filled with liberal pixie dust to realize that it WAS welfare that held back minority prosperity for over 40 years.
Idiot.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 10, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...


I have no interest in watching stuff over and over looking for shit with which to bother myself.
I'm a busy individual...You can wring your hands all you like. Your choice.


----------



## Fordsflylow (Sep 11, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Fordsflylow said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Then I suggest you ween yourself of fixed news/propaganda.  Problem solved! lol


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 11, 2012)

Fordsflylow said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Fordsflylow said:
> ...



Then I suggest you take you own advice.  

All those facts you talk about other belting out and I have yet to see you relate even a single fact.  Even when you call my facts wrong and I prove them right all we get is silence.  Cant hear anything that is not dropped out of your left agenda?


----------

